# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kush ishte në të vërtetë Josip Broz - Tito?

## Cimo

Edhe 27 vjet pas vdekjes së tij, Tito ende mbetet enigmë për studiuesit. Biografia e njeriut që e ka sunduar Jugosllavinë për tri dekada e gjysmë, poliglotit, shpatarit, pianistit...dhe njërës prej figurave me të rëndësishme të kohës së tij, edhe sot konsiderohet mister i vërtetë për biografët e Josip Brozit.

Shkrimtari Momçilo Jokiq, njeriu i cili që tri dekada e gjysmë merret me personalitetin e Titos, në një bisedë për gazetën Blic, i ka kujtuar disa detaje që i ka zbuluar gjatë studimit të tij.

Josip Brozi i vërtetë ishte kroat që ka vdekur në Vjenë në vitin 1913, ndërsa identitetin e tij e ka marrë spiuni e agjenti i shumëfishtë, Josip Ambroz, i ashtuquajtur Tito. Ai është pjellë e dashurisë së flaktë në mes të konteshës polake dhe drejtuesit të pronës së saj, Franc Ambrozit, dhe për ta shpëtuar nderin e saj aristokrat, fëmijën jashtëmartesor e ka rritur një familje e financuar nga babai i tij, ka deklaruar Jokiq.

I biri i industrialistit

Varianti i dytë i prejardhjes së Tito-s, flet se ai ka qenë fëmijë jashtëmartesor i nënës Maria dhe njëfarë jevgu polak, një industrialisti të famshëm nga Vjena, tek i cili Maria ka punuar herë pas here.

Pohimin për prejardhjen hebreje dhe jo kroate të Titos, e ka lansuar mjeku i tij personal, prof. dr Aleksandar Matunoviq, në librin e tij "Jovanka Broz  bashkësunduesja e Titos", që është botuar pak kohë më parë në Beograd.

Që prejardhja e mareshalit është e dyshimtë, krahas serbëve e kanë potencuar edhe fqinjët e tyre kroatët. Bashkëkombësit e Tito-s, jozyrtarisht dyshojnë në saktësinë e të dhënave zyrtare të biografisë së tij.

Shumë vepra që merren me këtë tematikë janë shkruar, ndërsa në internet mund të gjinden një mori dëshmish që tregojnë se i biri më i madh jugosllav, në të vërtetë ka qenë agjent i shumëfishtë me një rrjet bashkëpunëtoresh nëpër botë.

Thuhet se në vitin 1934 ai ka qenë spiun i shërbimit sekret britanik, pastaj i shërbimit NKVD rus, ABVER-it gjerman, ndërsa atij i mëveshët edhe roli i oficerit të shërbimit sekret të Austro-Hungarisë.

Në shkollën ushtarake austro-hungareze në Peçuj, ku thuhet të jetë shkolluar bashkë me Kërlezhen, Tito e kishte marrë identitetin e Josip Brozit kroat, gjë që i kishte mundësuar atij të lëvizte lirshëm nëpër të gjitha territoret sllave.

Identitetin e kishte ndërruar për shkak të nevojës, sepse siç thuhet, ai ishte arrestuar afër Novi Sadit, për shkak të një përdhunimi që kishte kryer, kështu që për tiu shmangur burgut e kishte pranuar ndërrimin e identitetit dhe aktivitetet të tjera që i janë kërkuar.

Pasi që Josip Brozi i vërtetë ka lindur në Vjenë, ndërsa Ambrozi, respektivisht Tito, në Poloni, kjo do të thotë se Kumrovaci është segment i trilluar i biografisë së Titos, ka thënë Jokiq.

Edhe vetë Tito sikur i është shmangur shkuarjes në Kumrovac, vendin zyrtar të lindjes së tij. Për herë të parë e kishte vizituar shumë vjet pas përfundimit të Luftës II Botërore. Ndërkaq të varri i gjoja prindërve të tij ai nuk ka shkuar asnjëherë.

Titon nuk e njohu as vëllai i tij

Dyshimi rreth prejardhjes së tij nga Kumrovaci është zbuluar nga të afërmit e tij (gjenerali Gjuriq), të cilët kanë pohuar se në vitet e 50-ta nga Budapesti ishte sjellë vëllai biologjik i Josip Brozit, përndryshe punëtor hekurudhe në Hungari, që të takoheshin sërish pas shumë e shumë vjetësh.

Ai takim ishte fiasko i llojit të vet, pasi që vëllai i tij ka thënë se ai njeri nuk mund të jetë Josip Brozi, sepse Brozi nuk e kishte gishtin tregues në njërën dorë. Gjatë luftës gjermanët kishin lëshuar fletë-arrestin për Josip Brozin në Zagreb, ku në fotografi shihej dora e tij pa gisht tregues.

Shumëkush është pyetur se si një përpunues metalesh nga Zagoria mund të luante në piano, dhe pa gisht tregues të bëhej shpatar...

Gazetari i "Vecernji novosti", Pera Simiq, përndryshe njohës i shquar i personalitetit të Titos, po ashtu pajtohet me teoritë për ndryshimin e identitetit të tij, mirëpo thotë se ato nuk janë parësore.

Kanë ekzistuar momentet kur Titoja ka mundur të zbulohej. Të gjitha këto momente janë pushuar me gjak dhe për këtë gjë askush nuk dinte. Nën rrethana të dyshimta, ai ka arrestuar dhe likuiduar secilin që ka paraqitur rrezik për të. Në një protestë me bomba që kishte ngjarë në vitin 1928 bëhej fjalë për një person, mirëpo a ka ekzistuar dikush tjetër më herët, do të mbetet mister, thotë Simiq.

Një shembull të ngjashëm merr edhe Momçilo Jokiq. Ai pohon se disa oficerë të Vermahtit që ishin burgosur në fund të Luftës II Botërore janë pushkatuar vetëm pse e kanë njohur Titon nga shkolla në Peçuj si dhe mëkatet e tij. Duke u lavdëruar me këtë fakt, oficerët kishin kërkuar që të kontaktohej Titoja, duke shpresuar në një tretman të mirë, mirëpo pasi ishte kontaktuar, mareshali prerazi kishte kërkuar që ata të pushkatoheshin.

Dëshmitarët e vrarë

Sipas principit të njëjtë janë eliminuar të gjithë dëshmitarët e identitetit të tij të vërtetë. Disa prej tyre janë likuiduar, të tjerët janë dërguar në Goli Otok dhe më pas i ka pritur fati i njëjtë, thotë Jokiq.

Në njërën nga agjencitë më të famshme inteligjente, CIA, ekzistojnë materiale të panumërta për Titon, ndërsa kërkesat për të pasur qasje në to vijnë nga të gjitha anët.

Një mister të vërtetë paraqet edhe valixhja e zezë me të cilën ka vdekur mareshali dhe nga e cila nuk është ndarë kurrë. Në atë valixhe, pos të tjerash, dyshohet se kanë qenë edhe dokumentet që dëshmonin prejardhjen e tij.

Fakti se gjurmët më simptomatike që do të duhej të zgjidhnin misterin për identitetin e Brozit janë ndërruar, po ashtu flasin në të mirë të dyshimeve. Në komunën Tuheli, ku janë regjistruar të gjithë paraardhësit e tij, pas vdekjes janë bërë ndryshime aq të mëdha sa që dokumenti nuk mund të quhet më valid.

Arsyet për këto ndryshime që i kanë dhënë falsifikatorët janë aq banale sa që mund të përkufizohen me marrëzi.

Gjoja në dokument shkruante se ai ka lindur më 7 maj dhe për këtë arsye ishte përmirësuar kjo datë në 25 maj që të përshtatej si datë e mirë për festimin e ditëlindjes së Titos?! Me këtë udhë janë përmirësuar edhe disa fakte të tjera, thotë Pera Simiq.

Sipas të dhënave zyrtare, Josip Broz ka lindur më 7 maj 1892 në Kumrovac të Kroacisë. Babai i tij ishte një fshatar i varfër, Franjo Broz, ndërsa e ëma Maria nga Sllovenia. Ai vdiq më 4 maj 1980, ndërsa çdo vit, në këtë datë në Shtëpinë e luleve në Beograd, ku është varrosur, mblidhen adhuruesit e tij nga trojet e ish-Jugosllavisë për ti shënuar përvjetorët e vdekjes së tij.


BURIMI

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Foto e pare eshte e koheve para se ai te vdiste



Foto e dyte eshte e viteve te rinise..



ps. me vone kur te kem kohe do e perkthej dhe nje material qe gjeta per te.. Biles ka dhe nje website per te http://www.titoville.com/

----------


## Kreksi

Tito i vertete ka vdekur me pare edhe ne luften e spanjes...

Mirepo nje version i ngjajshem si ky me siper qarkullon ende se gjoja Tito i vertete ka ndrrua jete, eshte vrare gjate nje bombardimi me 1943, ne bosnje, e jo me 1913 ???? si thoni ju ketu, por besoje se eshte gabim shtypi...

Pasi eshte vrare tito i vertete me 1943, aleatet duhej patjeter te gjejne nje Tito qe do ta zevendesoje dhe shpejte e gjeten kete agjente çekosllovakë qe dinte ghuhen sllave pa veshtersi...

Tani kemi dy te dhena; ose  ai Tito i vertete ka vdekur ne Spanje  me 1937 ose ky tjetri qe vdiç ne bosnje me 1943 ?

Pra enigma vazhdon....

----------


## Llapi

*Kuvendi, rezolutë për dënimin e krimeve komuniste në Kosovë*

Prishtinë, 17 tetor 2008 (Kosovapress) Koha 13:43
Kuvendi, rezolutë për dënimin e krimeve komuniste në Kosovë

Komisioni për gjyqësi dhe legjislacion është ngarkuar nga Kuvendi i Kosovës për të hartuar një rezolutë, përmes së cilës do të dënohen krimet komuniste të kryera në Kosovë nga viti 1944 deri në vitin 1999.

----------


## e panjohura

Hajde tani eshte koha te shkruani edhe per Hitlerin,Sadam hyseinin e per Rankoviqin e per... per.... shum kufoma qe nuk po na intereson me fare!Po a skeni gje te menqur perveq Titos e Enverit pash besen!??

----------


## Jack Watson

Tito ne Kosove.

----------


## bklyn_kid

Kopil mat madh zorr se ka pas, i ka lan do klysha pas vetit!

----------


## dibrani2006

Kopili Që I Vrau Shqiptarët Pas Shpine ështe Ky, Ky Kopil E Shëtiti Gjith Ish Yu Erdhi Deri Në Strugë Dhe Ohër Nuk Ja Mbante Te Vinte Në Dibër Sepse Edhe Vetë Nuk I Besoheshte Se Dibra është Ne Ish Yu Apo Në Shqipëri kjo eshte e vertete, Ky Ishte Kopili Që Burgosi Me Qindra Shqiptarë Dhe I Zhduku.
Kopili Që I Siguroi Të Vetët Dhe Shqiptarët I La Si Popullin E Dorës Të Fundit Në Ish Yu, Akoma Ka Sa Të Duash Këlysha Si Ky Po është E Kotë Ato E Kanë Vendin Atje Tek Ky Bashkë Të Gjithë Atje Do Të Shkojnë.

----------


## burimix

eee shka nuk lexova ne keto komente ne ket teme... por te krahasohet emri i E. Hoxhes me saprakun tito te jugosllavise... ket edhe syte nuk done qe ta shofin e le ma te mendohet nji gje e tille. E. Hoxha dhe pushteti i tije mund te kene qene njimije her ma i eger se ai i saprakut Tito...! por per qeshtjen e kombit shqiptare nuk mund te kete kurr as ma te voglin krahasim. nji krahasim i tille mund te del vetem prej njerzve te marre, njerzve te qmendur ...! ose njerzve me xhak te perzire sllavi. nuk dua te zgjas shum se eshte edhe nji tollovi e madhe per ket teme, por nji qe eshte kryesorja: Titoja me tere qenjen e gjalle te tije ishte per zhdukjen, asimilimin, perllosjen, e shka mos tjeter te popullit shqiptare dhe te shqiperise.
 me 23. 10. 2008. ne nji emisjon ne programin e RTK-se  "jeta ne kosove" ishte enkas per nji manifestim qe ishte pregadite per rastin e 100. vjetorit te lindjes se E. Hoxhes. me beri shum pershtypje ai program... me beri pershtypje edhe nji bisede e njifar matoshi... ish i burgosur i ndergjegjejes jugosllave... me tjeter fjale shqip-foles. ai shkon deri aty qe pushtetin e E. Hoxhes e krahason me "holokaostin" neo-fashist mbi popullin qifut. a nuk eshte turp? a nuk e din ky i marre qe E. Hoxha dhe pushteti i tije ishin aleat me shtetet e bashkuara te amerikes, francen, angline dhe bllokun e lindjes per tu qliruar prej neofashizmit. eshte fakt qe E. Hoxha kishte bindje majtiste... por edhe eshte fakt qe ai kundershton paktin e vershaves dhe e braktise at vetem per interesa kombetare qe ti shpetoj gllaverimit titist... dhe sllavo-rus. a nuk e kuptojne keta te marre shqip-foles qe populli shqiptar ishte ne tersi i rrezikuar prej shterngates titiste. valle nuk e dine keta qe parija e kosoves prej f. hoxhes dhe deri te azem vllasi e kishin pranuar kombin jugosllav qe ishte pjelle e titos. a nuk e kuptojne keta te marre qe gjysma e kombit shqiptar perballej me nji asimilim total prej sllaveve rus dhe saprakut tito.
siq duket qe keta njerz dh ky brum i tille kurre nuk do e kuptojne, dhe pse? sepse ky lloj brumi edhe ne nji menyre e ndihmonte asimilimin. a nuk eshte ky far lloj brumi qe me kembe-ngulje edhe ne ditet e sotshme mundohen qe edhe gjuhen shqipe te ndajne ne dysh... a nuk eshte turp.
un mendoj qe nese i behet nji analize te nji personi, rezhimi apoo partije, pa tjeter duhet te interpretohen rrethanat e asai kohe... dhe kurr qe mos te gjykohen rastet e atehershme ne kohen e sotshme. ne populli shqiptare duhet te jemi mirnjohes shteteve te bashkuara te amerikes qe na ndihmuan... por mos te harrohet qe luften e beri UCK-ja. 
kthehemi per momentin disa dekada mbrapa kur ne shtetet e bashkara u egzekutua nji i races se zeze qe luftonte kundrej racizmit dhe per drejta te barabarta ne shtetet e amerikes... me ket dua te them qe edhe shtetet e amerikes u zhvilluan shum dhe perparuan ne interes te njerzize... nese mirret kjo ndodhi qe ndodhi ne shtetet e amerikes qe u vra nji i tjetres race... si shkas qe shtetet e amerikes jan raciste... do te ishte shum gabim...! por ne at kohe ishte nji dukuri e tille. por tani gjerat kan ndryshuar ne pergjethesi... a ka shembull ma te mire qe sot ne shtetet e amerikes pikerisht eshte per kandidat per prezident nji njeri i te njejtes race qe para disa dekadash u vra per drejta te barabarta... ja pra qe edhe amerika beri ndryshime rrenjesore... por ne amerike nuk u rrezu as nji bust... por ne amerike filloj gjitheher prej aty ku mbaroj... pa permbyse as gje.
nderimet e mija te nderuar lexues. burimix

----------


## Roi

Tito ka qen KUDRA (meqka) me me madhja e njerzimit,
Ai ka qen shume Dinak dhe na ka fut neve si shqipetare gjithemon me DINAKERI...
Ka qen i pa parapam per dredhite qe i ka be aj....Na ka vra pas shpine dhe te nesmern na ka vajtu me ate shtrigen tjeter Jovanken...

Po lere more mos u merrni me keta njerz te poshter...

----------


## Preng Sherri

> ps. me vone kur te kem kohe do e perkthej dhe nje material qe gjeta per te.. Biles ka dhe nje website per te


Mos u lodh për atë kriminel të përktheshë gjë sepse fare nuk është e rëndësishme ajo!
Merru me përkthime më të mira e mos humbë kohë  me përkthime të biografive të kriminelëve siq ka qenë ai!

----------


## Brari

ne fakt  duhet bere nje profil i marshal titos ne forum..
me durim e gjakftohetesi..
pa hyre ne hollesi konspirative per biografine e titos.. por thjesht per rezultatet e arritura ne kosove e mal te zi e ilirid-makedoni ( pra ne trojet e banuara nga bashkombasit tone) ne epoken kur tito  ishte i pari i jugosllavise..

me metoden e krahasimit duhet vepruar.. duke vene perball fakte shifra e realitete..

njohes te mire te kosoves.. (se spo i hyjme krejt jugosllavise) le tu pergjigjen disa pyetjeve me sinqeritet.. e po ashtu te njejtave pyetje tu pergjigjet dhe shqiptari i shqiperise.. 

po e fillojme me ekonomine..e pastaj ne vazhdim me ane tjera te fytyres se nje regjimi te caktuar..

pyetjA  e pare..

1- nje mesues ne nje shkolle 7 a 8 vjecare ne kosove.. a mal te zi a ilirid ne vitet 70 - 80 te.. me sa rroga te tij mujore mund ta blente nji televizor (televizjon) .. po nje fishider ( frigorifer).. po nje makin larese (lavatrice) ..
 te njejtat pyetje vlejne per nje mesues te shqiperise ne te njejten periudhe..

2- po nje puntor fabrike  i ksaj periudhe.. po nje polic a oficer nje infermiere a nji mjek.. ne kosov mal zi e ilirid.. te njejtat sende.. me sa rroga mujore ka mujt me i ble..?


po presim pergjigjet..
mos hyni ne debate ..  duam vetem shifra te sakta ose te peraferta..
ma von po i hyjm dhe ceshtjeve tjera..

psh sa kile mish lope-vici a derri ka mujt me ble me nji rrog mujore mesuesi ne kosov te titos.. mesuesi ne rusi te brezhnjevit e mesuesi ne shqiperi te enverit.. e me radh tu ba krahasimet..

----------


## dibrani2006

*Ishte Djalli i Shqipetareve*

----------


## Brari

leri llafet..

jep shifrat..

derr derr..


po e vazhdoj un temen..

ata te shqiperise le te me verifikojne.. ju te kosov ilirides dilni ne tapet e tregoni..

nje mesues 7-tetvjecareje i kohes se enverit ne shqiperi te enverit.. kishte rrogen mujore.. 5000 ose 6000 leke..
nje televizor kushtone 40 ose 45 000 leke..
aq kushtonte dhe nji lavatrice apo frigorifer..

supozojme se.. mesuesi ja mbrrinte.. para se me dek.. me marr nji autorizim..pra nji leje apo te drejte me ble televizor..prej komitetit.. atij i duhej  rroga e 8 ose 9 muajve me ble televizor..

po tek ju ne kosov e ilirid?

pergjigjuni e lereni propagand pulatiken ketu..
shifrat flasin vet..

----------


## alibaba

Nuk kanë thënë kot: Një njeri punonte e dhjetë hanin. Sot dhjetë punojnë, mezi han një njeri.

Pse?

Sepse Titoja, saherë që ishte në krizë ekonomike, merrte hua. Kështu e mbante shtetin, hua, borxh, hua, borxh. Jugosllavia jetonte në luks, me lekë të huja. Titoja asnjëherë nuk e lodhi kokën se si të lante borxhin. Pasi vdiq ai borxhin po e lajmë ne.

Me pagën e një mësuesi është mbajtur familja 10 anëtarëshe, me gjitha të mirat, dhe të paktën një herë në vit, të shkojë në plazh, aty ku i donte qejfi, nga Istria deri në Ulqin.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> ne fakt  duhet bere nje profil i marshal titos ne forum..
> me durim e gjakftohetesi..
> pa hyre ne hollesi konspirative per biografine e titos.. por thjesht per rezultatet e arritura ne kosove e mal te zi e ilirid-makedoni ( pra ne trojet e banuara nga bashkombasit tone) ne epoken kur tito  ishte i pari i jugosllavise..
> 
> me metoden e krahasimit duhet vepruar.. duke vene perball fakte shifra e realitete..
> 
> njohes te mire te kosoves.. (se spo i hyjme krejt jugosllavise) le tu pergjigjen disa pyetjeve me sinqeritet.. e po ashtu te njejtave pyetje tu pergjigjet dhe shqiptari i shqiperise.. 
> 
> po e fillojme me ekonomine..e pastaj ne vazhdim me ane tjera te fytyres se nje regjimi te caktuar..
> ...


krimineli Tito s'ka qenë në pushtet që nga viti 1970 po që nga viti 1945 prandajë pyetjet do duhej të shtroheshin pak më ndryshe përshembull:
 Cili mësues shqiptarë guxonte nxënësve t'u mësonte Historin shqiptare dhe nëse e bënte këtë gjë çfarë ngjante me atë mësues...
 pastaj mos bëni paralele se me sa rroga një mësues shqiptarë ( në Kosovë që nga viti 1970 e këtej ) blinte një televizor sepse:
" nëse në kosovë nga gjysma e vitit 1975 e këtej ( më herët rrallë kush kishte TV-e ose askush) një mësues me tri rroga blente një televizor në të njëjtën Kohë Në Slloveni një mësues me gjysmë rroge blente një TV-e ndersa në Serbi me një Rrogë...
Pra s'kemi nevojë të bëjmë krahasime me të tjerët por të bëhen krahasimet me Republikat e tjera në ish- Jugosllavinë!
 pastaj fabrika e TV-ve ka qenë në Serbi në NISH dhe për të përfituar SerbiA SIKURSE fabrika e tyre e prodhimit të televizorëve- gjithë të punësuarve shqiptare në Kosovë u jepte TV me kredit, pa qofshin ata edhe punëtorë të thjeshtë.
Në njërën anë shqiptarët e shkretë e paguanin me Kredi më shtrenjtë dhe nga ana tjetër për fitonte fabrika e TV-ve në Serbi dhe ekonomia e Serbisë!

Por ti brari me pyetjet dhe kjrahasimet që bë vetëm e tregove fytyren tënde prej një titiste të URRyer dhe një Nostalgjiku Jugosllav i cili ka urrejtë Shqiperinë dhe shqipetarët duke qenë vet Jugosllav!

Për asnjë shqiptarë të ish- Jugosllavisë që i ka thënë vetit shqiptarë s'ka mundur me asgjë me qenë ish-Jugosllavia para Shqiperisë sepse vetëm bijtë kopil e lakmojnë një " nënë tjetër" dhe nuk e duan nënën e tyre sado që ajo mundet me qenë e" shëmtuar".

----------


## Brari

preng permbaju pyetjeve..leri dokrrat se i dim ma mir se ty..
ani kush flet per nan .. 
ti ja ke zhurit zemren shum nanave shqiptare or kopil  enverist.. 
nanen e xhemes ma se pari..nje mesuesi shqiptar..


ali

leni borxhet e tites..

pergjigju pyetjes..

ne se nuk di pyet baben..

pra.. nji mesues i nji shkolle 7 tetvjecare ne shqiperi te enverit.. ne se komiteti do i jepte nji leje apo autorizim sic quhej e qe ndahej.. 1 ne mijra mesues me ble televizor.. bardh e zi.. i duhej me dhan 8 deri 9 rroga mujore.. 
dmth ne 8 - 9 muaj mesuesi e gruja e tij e fmija e tij as mos me hanger as mos me pi as mos me dhez dritat e as mos me banue ne banes me qera.. sepse  nuk ka pas ne koh te enveroit kredi..qe dikush me marr borxh ne bank e me ble dicka e me e clye kadal dale..

pytja eshte.. me sa rroga mujore msusi i kosoves ne vitet 70 80 e blente nji televizor bardh e zi..

??

----------


## alibaba

> pytja eshte.. me sa rroga mujore msusi i kosoves ne vitet 70 80 e blente nji televizor bardh e zi..
> 
> ??


Unë nuk di me sa rroga mujore, po e di që sa ka qenë Rankoviqi në pushtet për shqiptarët ka qenë zullum i madh. Pastaj Titoja hoqi Rankoviqin, për interesa të veta. Në Kosovë që nga atëherë ka qenë gjendje e mirë ekonomike.

Ta shpjegova mjaft mirë: një njeri ka punu dhjetë kanë hangër.

----------


## Preng Sherri

ti brari njeriu i shkolles së kumrovecit dhe mesimeve të titos,
Ti lere Shqiperin por pasi që po fletë për ish- Jugoslalvin ti merr si shembull Sllovenin, serbin, kroacin dhe trego se sa rroga u duhej atyre për me blerë Tv e mos bë propagand Jugosllave ketu dhe pro kriminelit tito!
 Ti trego se pse shqiptarët shkonin nga kosova pper me gjet punë në Serbi, pse shiptarët shkonin nga Kosova për me gjetë punë në Slloveni kur jetonin ne shtetin e njejtë.
pse s'paskan qenë kushtet dhe rrogat e njejta a?
 Ti keto trego sepse për përgjigje more që kerkove që fabrika e TV-es në Jugosllavi ishte ne Serbi dhe ajo u jepte punetoreve kredi per me mujtë me ble TV- dhe të cilin pastaj ata e pagonin me Kiste të medha sa që në fundë i binte dyfish.
pastaj nuk tregove që gjerë në vitin 1075 e ketej rrallë dikush nga shqiptaret e Kosoves ka pas TV-e ose ma mirë me thanë hiq!
 pyetjen e more por une po të them që mos u merr me propagand titiste si titist që je sepse ketu e urrejmë ne titizmin dhe ATA SI TITIZMI.
SA PËR XHEMEN QË PO E PERMEND DISA HERË MA KUJTON ATË PROVERBIN " RREJ SHUMË SE MBETET DIçKA" kestu që ti brar titisti vrasesi nëse nuk je ti at'her"ai gjendet ne shoqeri me ty.
 S'ka mu tranue krejt bota tjeter gje!
sepse ti shkolle udebeje je dhe e tregove me kete afishimin per nostalgjin që ke per JU- që u cof dhe kurr ma nuk ngjallet!

----------


## BlueBaron

... Preng ...

Ti nga Kosova ikje dhe punoje i qete ne Serbi, Slloveni, Bosnje, Kroaci etj. dmth ku te donte qejfi apo halli Ty. Ishe i lire te levizje.

Ne Shqiperi s'behej fjale te shkoje te punoje nga fshati ne qytet i te njejtit rreth, lere pastaj neper qytete te ndryshme duhej leje e Komitetit ...

----------

